# how to adjust for a double batch of cake



## annc3333 (May 10, 2018)

I often bake large amounts in bigger pans than called for. How do I adjust the temperature and timing? For example, I just made a double batch of kladdkaka and put it into a 10 inch spring form pan instead of an 8 inch pan. It is supposed to be almost runny in the center when you take it out. It called for a 20 min bake time and I kept it in for 40 min and it is still awfully wet in the middle. 

Are there general guidelines I can use when I do this? In January I have two events where I am preparing desserts for 25 for an evening party. I was hoping to use kladdkaka as one of the offerings so I want the bigger size pan, if possible.

Thank you all in advance!
Ann C.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

You can guess from figuring area ratios but it's only a guess. As you increase pan size, the center takes longer to heat even if the thickness stays the same. So you are likely to have uneven doneness. 

Baking is pretty strict to the formula given and they rarely scale linearly in all ingredients or cooking requirements. You're better off cooking more small batches or finding a large scale recipe.


----------



## annc3333 (May 10, 2018)

Thanks, I appreciate it. Many recipes use 8 inch rounds and those are too small for most events I bake for.


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

I did a search for the recipe you mentioned, and I would not try to double this and bake it in a bigger pan. It's almost like a wet brownie and you won't get that texture in a bigger version. Make multiple 8" cakes so you get the best result.


----------



## annc3333 (May 10, 2018)

Got it! Will do. Thanks so much for the advice.


----------

